# I've been busy...



## Don Ratcliff (Jun 19, 2019)

The new job has kept me really busy and the new shop has taken all my spare time. I guess it's been more fun to work wood than to talk about it... my bad...

Met @Tom Smart today and @barry richardson last week. Since you dorks have sent out the search party for me I figured I would say aloha.

Here are some finished projects. Some gates for work . Mahogany, a pool bar for work that Barry helped build.
a cane because I threw my back out a couple months ago a couple paddles and finally a wand with box.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 8 | Way Cool 5


----------



## Tom Smart (Jun 20, 2019)

He lives! The legendary @Don Ratcliff is not a myth after all. We had a great visit this afternoon. Might try to do some horse trading tomorrow, some really great Hawaiian wood for some so so VA wood. 

Don is the ugly one on the right by the way.

Reactions: Like 8 | Funny 2 | Way Cool 5 | +Karma 1


----------



## Tom Smart (Jun 20, 2019)

Oh yeah, really nice projects, Don. The skill needed for those paddles.....

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## gman2431 (Jun 20, 2019)

That first paddle is unreal!! 

Welcome back islander

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Tony (Jun 20, 2019)

Good stuff Don!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Jun 20, 2019)

Welcome back. Don't stay away for so long from now on. We need someone to pick with. @Tony needs a break!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Lou Currier (Jun 20, 2019)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## rocky1 (Jun 20, 2019)

*Gilligan you're alive!!! *

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Mike1950 (Jun 20, 2019)

Nice work- The Koa paddle is my favorite.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## CWS (Jun 20, 2019)

Get to see you are doing ok. Great looking projects.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## B Rogers (Jun 20, 2019)

Wow that first paddle is awesome. What type wood is that?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson (Jun 20, 2019)

Those paddles are even more amazing in person!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 20, 2019)

Nice stuff braddah.
How many wb'ers have you met now?
I'm jealous....


----------



## Nature Man (Jun 20, 2019)

Welcome back, Don! You've been much more productive than a lot of us! Gorgeous craftsmanship! Nice shop! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jun 20, 2019)

B Rogers said:


> Wow that first paddle is awesome. What type wood is that?


Birdseye eucalyptus 


ripjack13 said:


> Nice stuff braddah.
> How many wb'ers have you met now?
> I'm jealous....


 5

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony (Jun 20, 2019)

Don Ratcliff said:


> Birdseye eucalyptus
> 5



You could meet a lot more than that if you'd haul your butt to Waco in August, just saying brother.....

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## kweinert (Jun 20, 2019)

Tom Smart said:


> Don is the ugly one on the right by the way.
> 
> View attachment 167604



Which right?

Reactions: Funny 3 | Creative 1


----------



## Tom Smart (Jun 20, 2019)

kweinert said:


> Which right?


Not left.


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jun 20, 2019)

kweinert said:


> Which right?


My right...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Jun 20, 2019)

Don Ratcliff said:


> My right...


no yer wrong, I am Right, glad ta meet ya...


----------



## DKMD (Jun 20, 2019)

Good to see you found your way back here! Nice that you got to meet up with a couple of fine WB folks as well. Beautiful work on the paddles and cane, too!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jun 20, 2019)

I heard that cane used to be straight until Maya whacked ya with it... ouch

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Sprung (Jun 20, 2019)

Nice work, Don!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## David Hill (Jun 23, 2019)

Glad to see you back!!
Glad you're able to work in the shop and make those great looking piece!!

What'd you do to "throw" yer back out?? (not nosey--it's just what I ask patients everyday---some of the answers I get are ,,,,,well--amazing)

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jun 23, 2019)

David Hill said:


> Glad to see you back!!
> Glad you're able to work in the shop and make those great looking piece!!
> 
> What'd you do to "throw" yer back out?? (not nosey--it's just what I ask patients everyday---some of the answers I get are ,,,,,well--amazing)


During a fundraiser event I spent an hour in a dunk tank where I'm quite sure everyone was a professional pitcher. When I got out I helped pick up balls for the next kid and it just popped with a great amount of pain. I think the sudden tension when the chair would drop me along with not stretching before or after coupled with an old back did me in that day. How does that answer stack up on the scale?

Reactions: Like 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## Wildthings (Jun 23, 2019)

probably not even a 1


----------



## Tom Smart (Jun 23, 2019)

Done in by a bunch of kids with baseballs.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## rocky1 (Jun 23, 2019)

If it's like the time I volunteered, I got stuck at the end of the schedule, and they had to refill the tank and the water was ice cold too. Of course I and the last guy on the list had enough friends and harassed them enough that we both got double shifts in the tank, but we made more money between the two of us than everyone else that day combined.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## David Hill (Jun 23, 2019)

Don Ratcliff said:


> During a fundraiser event I spent an hour in a dunk tank where I'm quite sure everyone was a professional pitcher. When I got out I helped pick up balls for the next kid and it just popped with a great amount of pain. I think the sudden tension when the chair would drop me along with not stretching before or after coupled with an old back did me in that day. How does that answer stack up on the scale?


That’s up there with the best—- dodging alligators or wild hogs.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------

